# rough week



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2012)

I am having a rough week! Threw my back out on monday and because of that I could barely reach my feet on tuesday to put my boots on, been going to a chiropractor and wearing a back brace and that really helps. Started to feel a little relief from the back pain yesterday so I cut back on the ibuprofen only to be kept up all night with a tooth ache. Went to the dentist and had it yanked, I feel like a worthless piece of crap right now. Just waiting to spit this gause out so I can enjoy a yummy cream of wheat dinner. I don't even feel like going into the shop! So I'll just wine and complain to you all from my couch. Getting old sucks!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 15, 2012)

Greg, I know what you mean but then again it BEATS the hell out of the other option........ My back has been giving me fits for about 5 days-getting better buttttt!!!!!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 15, 2012)

I feel your pain. I've got metal in my back to prove it...

Take it as easy as you can for as long as you can. Ice packs always helps me.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> I am having a rough week! Threw my back out on monday and because of that I could barely reach my feet on tuesday to put my boots on, been going to a chiropractor and wearing a back brace and that really helps. Started to feel a little relief from the back pain yesterday so I cut back on the ibuprofen only to be kept up all night with a tooth ache. Went to the dentist and had it yanked, I feel like a worthless piece of crap right now. Just waiting to spit this gause out so I can enjoy a yummy cream of wheat dinner. I don't even feel like going into the shop! So I'll just wine and complain to you all from my couch. Getting old sucks!!



Well that just sucks Greg. At our age we are having to deal with that kind of thing unfortunately but the good news is you will get better, and live to _*live *_another day. 

But I know that doesn't help much now. Hang in there my friend. I need a hook turning tool made for me.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > I am having a rough week! Threw my back out on monday and because of that I could barely reach my feet on tuesday to put my boots on, been going to a chiropractor and wearing a back brace and that really helps. Started to feel a little relief from the back pain yesterday so I cut back on the ibuprofen only to be kept up all night with a tooth ache. Went to the dentist and had it yanked, I feel like a worthless piece of crap right now. Just waiting to spit this gause out so I can enjoy a yummy cream of wheat dinner. I don't even feel like going into the shop! So I'll just wine and complain to you all from my couch. Getting old sucks!!
> ...


Thanks kev, sure I'll make you a hollower, but please post it in the classified thread so I can keep the orders straight. I'll get on it after the first 2 orders that I am making now and WHEN I SEE THE FIRST TOOL I SENT YOU FINISHED!!:rofl2: what, do I have to wait for it to rain in texas to get you in the shop?


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your recent issues. I sincerely hope that you are back on your feet and in tip top shape in no time. Get well soon my friend and as far as I'm concerned, you can complain all you want here in Kenbo's chat room. You've earned that right.
Get well.


----------



## hardtwist (Mar 15, 2012)

Greg, don't feel pressured to get that hollowing tool out for me! More important for you to take it easy and back in shape first. So get rested up and back in shape my friend.
Mike


----------



## CodyS (Mar 15, 2012)

Hope you gett better soon, thats a bugger to hear!

Once I stubbed my toe and that hurt


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! Well I got some good sleep last night without that tooth waking me up! back is still sore but it gets a little better each day, Oh I can feel it reminding me not to move, I'm not lifting anything heavier than my coffee cup. Oh to have cody's youth again when I could do anything! Mike I'm still workin on it just at a slower pace than I would like, But thanx for your concern. Now for a good hot shower massage and then see how difficult it is to get my boots on, if I can get them on I'll get through my day, gotta move a little or I'll stiffen up and that's worse. Ibuprofen is my best friend right now.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> I feel your pain. I've got metal in my back to prove it...
> 
> Take it as easy as you can for as long as you can. Ice packs always helps me.


 Yeah buddy I ice it down in the eve's and it does help. I can relate to the surgery thing, no metal in there yet but I have had a disc shaved. The day is probably coming when they will want to install some hardware, scarry stuff for sure! The funny thing is the surgery I had 6 or 8 years ago is fine, it's everything above it now. They fixed the basement and now the walls are falling.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> ... what, do I have to wait for it to rain in texas to get you in the shop?



No, now you have to wait for my knee to be able to support me again. I blew it out last night so bad I could not sleep most of the night. Breathing and laying in bed hurt. I am hobbling around now but barely. Actually just dragging the leg like Dick Butkus used to do except I ain't near as tough as him. 

We're a pair ain't we. We should go into business and call ourselves "The Bankrupt Brothers".  At our rate we would be rolling around in wheel chairs and bed -ridden so much we'd be broke in a week.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > ... what, do I have to wait for it to rain in texas to get you in the shop?
> ...



Dang Kevin, I'm sorry to hear that too. With our backs and your knee, we would make a trio, wouldn't we? Greg or I couldn't pick it up and you couldn't carry it....





> Yeah buddy I ice it down in the eve's and it does help. I can relate to the surgery thing, no metal in there yet but I have had a disc shaved. The day is probably coming when they will want to install some hardware, scarry stuff for sure! The funny thing is the surgery I had 6 or 8 years ago is fine, it's everything above it now. They fixed the basement and now the walls are falling.


[/quote]
Yeah, Greg *after* the surgery the doc told me that the disc above the one they replaced was gonna go too. Luckily, I've got a good friend that is a super chiropractor and with careful manipulation, he keeps me upright and taking nourishment.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 16, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2012)

Like I said guy's getting old sucks! If we were horses they would either shoot us or send us to the glue factory. Well I worked all day and went 11 hours without any ibuprofen, took some when I got home to help with swelling, plus my mouth is kinda sore from getting the tooth yanked! I think I'll take the back brace off and try some cold packs. Kev, ice that knee too. Three geesers and a crutch, we'll get to it eventually. And now i know why people make canes How about geriatric wood works, were as old as the tree's. Joe I would have found a way to load it even with a bad back, good save! Oh and kev? WHERES THE DAMN LIKE BUTTON ? sorry just venting a little.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I got up today and feel a little better, maybe 50%, still sore and no lifting for sure. Put the back brace back on and I'm going into the shop! I can do some metal work on some lathe chisels, drill some holes and tap them, then I'll see if I'm up for some grinding and filing? I'm going through shop withdrawel, I'm just going to take it easy and putz, I need some therapy!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> ...I'm just going to take it easy and putz, I need some therapy!



Me too. I'm going over in a while to see my daughter and twin grand boys. I need my fix. 


:music:


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 18, 2012)

Do I smell ben-gay.?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2012)

SlickSqueegie said:


> Do I smell ben-gay.?


No I hate the stuff! Just ice packs and ibuprofen and the chiropractor, and wood barter of course.


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol I was just breakin balls.

I got my coffee and I'm enjoying the weather in the garage with the bay door open. What an absolutely amazing weekend we are having.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2012)

SlickSqueegie said:


> Lol I was just breakin balls.
> 
> I got my coffee and I'm enjoying the weather in the garage with the bay door open. What an absolutely amazing weekend we are having.


Yup, me too. Having my first cup, waking up a little and then I plan to do some machining on the hollowers, I hope to get all the machining done today so I can move on to the shaping.


----------



## davelindgren (Mar 18, 2012)

I've had lower back problems for the last 20 years. Friday morning I had a Stim treatment. What that is, is, the PT finds where the muscles are the most tense and puts in needles and runs current through them. Let me tell you, what a difference. Amazing. My back hasnt felt this good in years.
I have deteriorating lumbars. Bottom one is half gone and 2 others are pie shaped. I gobble ibuprofen like candy. Gave up on pain killers and muscle relaxants years ago when, believe it or not, a Dr told me they were no good. Wont do the surgery or cortisone shots.
Google the treatment. I've only had one and am scheduled for 3 more, but what a difference one has made. FYI they supposedly work on all parts of the body. LOL, maybe I'll have my shoulders done next.
Hope all heal quickly. Dave


----------

